# AoS novels?



## Mellow_ (Aug 5, 2012)

I saw the news that the realm gate wars are finished now but I've never read any fantasy novels. Is there any starter novels that cover the whole reboot of the universe to "AoS" ?


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

There you go.
Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Warhammer Age of Sigmar
Not sure how many "novels" you will find but many pieces of sh..i mean, fluff, you will find for shure. ;-)


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Nope. The first aos novel was gates of Azyr, featuring the return of the stormcast eternals to the ruined new world after hiding in Azyr for ages. I think its quite a problem that they glossed over that there had been a lenghty civilization, ruled over the godkings of the 8 realms, but sundered by chaos and driven into hiding as chaos rose ascendant and ruined nearly everything. Which is a big part of why I do not like AoS, so much potential wasted. And the novels ive read before I gave up on the series, came off as endless numbers of fictionalized battle reports, like a slight story tacked onto an army battle like youd see in White dwarf of yore.

Only Guy haley managed to inject some character into the setting, but even C.L Werner whom i had much hope for, delivered a disappointing effort. I admit I was really tempted to check out the Nagash realmgate wars book, but ive managed to hold off, I feel id just set myself up for even more disappointment.


----------



## Mellow_ (Aug 5, 2012)

Ah ok. I was hoping there was kind of a scene setting novel explaining what happened to the old world and the setup of the realms etc.

I get the impression that's not available. Shame!


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I vaguely recall a sourcebook for AoS that briefly glossed over the realms that had been before the great chaos invasion. before detailing the worlds as they were now. But that was about two pages.


----------

